# Can you eat local filefish



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

We are catching Some good size ones and cant find any info on fwc web site.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I just looked in a book that I bought, and if you are talking about the Planehead Filefish ?, that is the only 1 I see listed, it says food value none.
It is a weird looking thing, it says max length is about a foot.

Kevin


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

They look like a trigger fish and are yellowish color


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure you can eat them, but you're not going to get much, if any meat off them...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Yep*



Eglinhunter said:


> They look like a trigger fish and are yellowish color


 
Yep, according to the book they look similar, and the file is yellowish.

Kevin


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I will let my father n law keep one just so we can see if he wants anymore next trip Thanks for the info


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes they are good eating I have eaten many.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Yesiree Bob. No limit on them either. Watch those teeth.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Taste just like trigger fish , very good !


----------

